# Iphone égaré svp j'ai besoin d'aide



## Jean yves226 (22 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour je me nomme jean Yves suis du Burkina Faso On a vole mon iPhone 6 il ya 2mois de cela maintenant suis aller faire une déclaration de perte àu commissariats de police mais le problème chez nous ses qu'il ne prenne jamais  ses chose au sérieux mais javait activer mon iCloud et mes service de localisation  mais hélas sa rien donner la Personne ne ses pas connecté jusqu'aujordui il ses connecter  mais il a désactivé  mon service de localisation je ne sait comment maintenant ce qui m'empêche de le localise et il a bloqué mon accès à mon iCloud  donc la depuis matin je fouille de site en site a la recherche de quelqu'un qui pourrait m'aider à le localisé  je tien tellement à ce portable je l'ai eu en travaillant  dure mes parent non pas les moyens  donc refuse de paye pour moi et je me suis débrouillé  pour l'avoir donc suis pas prêt à le laisser à un idiot un saprofite qui ne fait que s'enrichir sur le dos ses gens svp svp aider moi je ne sait plus quoi faire


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2019)

Votre compte iCloud protège votre iPhone , votre voleur ne peut le supprimer


----------



## daffyb (23 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Votre compte iCloud protège votre iPhone , votre voleur ne peut le supprimer


Sauf si le mot de passe a été trouvé


----------



## Jean yves226 (23 Juillet 2019)

Je ne croit pas mais il a pue désactivé le service de localisation se qui veux dire qu'il a pu déverrouillé le téléphone je ne sait comment maintenant le localisé


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

Si la localisation est désactivée, c’est qu’il a le code iCloud 
Donc c’est  mort


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> Sauf si le mot de passe a été trouvé


Il est très fort


----------



## Jean yves226 (23 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il est très fort


Mais Je crois pas puisqu'il mon demander une confirmation de desactivation  de mon compte et j'ai refuser donc on a bloqué le compte pour l'instant   je cherche un moyen de le localise aider moi svp


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

Jean yves226 a dit:


> Mais Je crois pas puisqu'il mon demander une confirmation de desactivation  de mon compte et j'ai refuser donc on a bloqué le compte pour l'instant   je cherche un moyen de le localise aider moi svp


C'est impossible de le localiser


----------

